# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SPT Box  حل غير مسجل على الشبكه n9005 not registered on network

## jazouli89

فك شفره N9005 not 3 - 1 توصيل الهاتف في وضعdownlode mode - 2 اختيار SM-n9005 في قائمةspt box - 3 انقر فوق reset default efs  - 4 إختيار imei من قائمة super imei و unlouck    - 5 إختيار n9008w في قائمةspt box - 6 نضغط *#0808# تم نختار DM+MODEM+ADB  - 7 انقر فوق repair 3g network

----------


## kano

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك ... تحياتي

----------


## mackvir

شكرا

----------


## abo_tamara

مشكور على المعلومة الجميلة دومك مبدع

----------


## nonowac123

ممكن حل لهده المشكلة سامسونغ n9005 لا توجد شبكة

----------


## noaman22000

بارك الله فيك ..

----------


## noaman22000

بارك الله فيك

----------


## dahab

شكرا ويعطيك الف عافية

----------


## حسنكي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## alneo

thanxxxxxx bro

----------


## emadmaik

yaman thanx alot

----------

